# Problem when running modules-update

## Zepp

```
root@galapagos modules.autoload.d # modules-update

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/input/usbhid.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

```

Is what i get when i go to run modules-update after compiling new kernel. what should i do?

----------

## sulu

lemme think *scratchs head*

I had a similar problem some months ago.

I think i had removed some modules from my kernel config and after makeing the kernel and the modules some of the kernel modules in /lib/2-6-xxx/ directory hat no corresponding registration in the System.map.

It was those modules i ditched out of the config before.

Depmod then allways complained i a manner similar to your post.

First, what does the depmod-command at the end of modules_install tell you. Doesnt it shows some errors.

Then, you could whipe out /lib/modules/2-6-xxx and the do a modules_install (Maybe a tarball of of /lib/modules/2-6-xxx would be prudent, just to be on the save side) and have /lib/modules_2-6-xxx .

Could it be that you decided to complile USB-support into the kernel rather than into modules ?

----------

## Zepp

When compiling kernel i get a few errors like this one:

```
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko
```

and yes i checked i have them set to be modules in the kernel config. I also tried removing the 2.6.7-ck5 folder like you said from /lib/modules but it didn't help

----------

## sulu

It is an issue with the System.map at least this was the problem with my box.

I guess you have several versions of the linux-kernel on your system.

Does /usr/src/linux point to your 2.6.7-ck5 folder ?.

This should not be neccessary during build of a new kernel but who knows.

You could try to do a make mrproper (save .config first) then a make and a make modules_install. Be sure to remove the System.map file before.

Hope it hlps.

Sulu

----------

## Zepp

if its a problem with the system.map file for the kernel can't i just remove the kernel and emerge the sources again and reconfigure it etc?

----------

## sulu

The system.map is generated by the kernel build process.

Hence re-emergeing the sources does not have any effekt.

Dont ask me what is the use of System.map

Looking into the file it seems to me that its content are hexadecimal offsets of the subroutines ?? available for the kernel (something like that)

Now lets attack this systematically.

You did not have this problem with the kernel which you are booting currently i assume.

What is your current kernel (type uname -r)

So what is the differenct to the last kernel build?

Did you double check that usb-storage is not compiled into the kernel?

Do rebuild everything or do you just do a make modules_install?

modules_install is not sufficient in that case. The kernel itself has to be rebuilt also.

Anyway, 

Clean out /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5 and rebuild the kernel and the modules.

Then have a look at the time when /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

was written to the disk.

It should aproximately be the same time when System.map was written.

--------------------------

That whats i found in my System map with

grep usb_stor System.map

Compare it with the output if you apply this to your System.map

c03d24a2 T usb_stor_report_device_reset

c03d29de T usb_stor_qic157_command

c03d2a33 T usb_stor_ATAPI_command

c03d2a88 T usb_stor_ufi_command

c03d2b08 T usb_stor_transparent_scsi_command

c03d2b5f T usb_stor_access_xfer_buf

c03d2d34 T usb_stor_set_xfer_buf

c03d2da0 t usb_stor_blocking_completion

c03d2ded t usb_stor_msg_common

c03d2f70 T usb_stor_control_msg

c03d3073 T usb_stor_clear_halt

c03d329a T usb_stor_ctrl_transfer

c03d33cd T usb_stor_intr_transfer

c03d34be T usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf

c03d3572 T usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist

c03d36a3 T usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sg

c03d372e T usb_stor_invoke_transport

c03d3ad4 T usb_stor_stop_transport

c03d3b51 T usb_stor_CBI_transport

c03d3d18 T usb_stor_CB_transport

c03d3e00 T usb_stor_Bulk_max_lun

c03d3ebc T usb_stor_Bulk_transport

c03d4223 t usb_stor_reset_common

c03d43d0 T usb_stor_CB_reset

c03d4461 T usb_stor_Bulk_reset

c03d465a t usb_stor_control_thread

c03d503d t usb_stor_acquire_resources

c03d524e T usb_stor_release_resources

c03d55d0 T usb_stor_euscsi_init

c03d5653 T usb_stor_ucr61s2b_init

c03d571c T usb_stor_show_command

c03d5afd T usb_stor_show_sense

c057f0e0 D usb_stor_host_template

c057f15c D usb_stor_sense_notready

c057f16e D usb_stor_sense_invalidCDB

c0580040 D usb_storage_driver

c05fb55a t usb_stor_init

c0607ec0 t __initcall_usb_stor_init

c060dd00 t usb_stor_exit

----------

## Zepp

I seem to have problems when it goes ot load the modules with old kernel now too when botting i get some modprobe errors etc i can't remember exactly what they were, other then that it loads fine. Oh and my old kernel version is 2.6.7-ck5

I double checked usb storage and such are set as modules and not built into the kernel.

I did both make and make modules_install when I went to compile/configure etc the new kernel.

As for cleaning out rebuild part I will try it again :S

----------

## Zepp

```
root@galapagos linux # make

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  IKCFG   kernel/ikconfig.h

  CC      kernel/configs.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms1.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms1.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux2

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms2.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms2.o

  LD      vmlinux

  AS      arch/i386/boot/setup.o

  LD      arch/i386/boot/setup

  OBJCOPY arch/i386/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin

  GZIP    arch/i386/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin.gz

  LD      arch/i386/boot/compressed/piggy.o

  LD      arch/i386/boot/compressed/vmlinux

  OBJCOPY arch/i386/boot/vmlinux.bin

  BUILD   arch/i386/boot/bzImage

Root device is (3, 3)

Boot sector 512 bytes.

Setup is 2346 bytes.

System is 1912 kB

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST
```

```

root@galapagos linux # make modules_install

depmod: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented

Warning: you may need to install module-init-tools

See http://www.codemonkey.org.uk/docs/post-halloween-2.6.txt

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/dummy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/agp/intel-mch-agp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

  INSTALL lib/libcrc32c.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/s2io.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/input/usbhid.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.7-ck5; fi

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/scsi/ipr            .ko

depmod:         request_firmware

depmod:         release_firmware

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko

depmod:         usb_hub_tt_clear_buffer

depmod:         usb_disabled

depmod:         usb_calc_bus_time

depmod:         usb_hcd_pci_resume

depmod:         usb_hcd_pci_probe

depmod:         usb_hcd_giveback_urb

depmod:         usb_get_urb

depmod:         usb_register_root_hub

depmod:         usb_free_urb

depmod:         usb_get_dev

depmod:         usb_hcd_pci_remove

depmod:         usb_alloc_dev

depmod:         usb_hcd_pci_suspend

depmod:         usb_put_dev

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko

depmod:         usb_claim_bandwidth

depmod:         usb_disabled

depmod:         usb_hcd_pci_resume

depmod:         usb_release_bandwidth

depmod:         usb_hcd_pci_probe

depmod:         usb_hcd_giveback_urb

depmod:         usb_check_bandwidth

depmod:         usb_register_root_hub

depmod:         usb_get_dev

depmod:         usb_hcd_pci_remove

depmod:         usb_alloc_dev

depmod:         usb_hcd_pci_suspend

depmod:         usb_put_dev

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/input/usbhid.ko

depmod:         usb_deregister

depmod:         usb_buffer_alloc

depmod:         usb_buffer_free

depmod:         usb_free_urb

depmod:         __usb_get_extra_descriptor

depmod:         usb_alloc_urb

depmod:         usb_register

depmod:         usb_string

depmod:         usb_submit_urb

depmod:         usb_control_msg

depmod:         usb_unlink_urb

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.7-ck5/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

depmod:         usb_sg_cancel

depmod:         usb_deregister

depmod:         usb_buffer_alloc

depmod:         usb_buffer_free

depmod:         usb_sg_wait

depmod:         usb_free_urb

depmod:         usb_alloc_urb

depmod:         usb_register

depmod:         usb_get_dev

depmod:         usb_reset_device

depmod:         usb_string

depmod:         usb_sg_init

depmod:         usb_submit_urb

depmod:         usb_put_dev

depmod:         usb_unlink_urb
```

Seem to be having same probs :S

----------

## sulu

Aha, so it seems you have a problem with generating modules in general.

Did you set 

```
Enable loadable module support
```

.

In case you had forgotten this could lead to the behavior you reported.

Tried it by myself. i think that is not your problem.

 *Quote:*   

> depmod: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented

 

This has to be investigated. I'm building a kernel right now. Let's se what make modules_install tells us on my box.

No problem on my box. I think your building environment is not sane.

I think we have to investigate in that direction.

What do you think about this bug in modconf.

Lets google a bit.

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=256470

Ah ! I think i have something for you

Look at this

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75390&highlight=qmmodules

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

might do the trick.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

My own kernel build

System is 2454 kB

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

  CC      drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko

  CC      drivers/net/dummy.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/dummy.ko

  CC      drivers/base/firmware_class.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

  CC      drivers/char/genrtc.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/char/genrtc.ko

  CC      drivers/scsi/ide-scsi.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/ide-scsi.ko

  CC      drivers/char/agp/intel-mch-agp.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/char/agp/intel-mch-agp.ko

  CC      drivers/scsi/ipr.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

  CC      net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.mod.o

  LD [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

  CC      net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.mod.o

  LD [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

  CC      lib/libcrc32c.mod.o

  LD [M]  lib/libcrc32c.ko

  CC      drivers/net/natsemi.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/natsemi.ko

  CC      drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko

  CC      drivers/net/s2io.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/s2io.ko

  CC      drivers/scsi/sata_sis.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko

  CC      drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko

  CC      drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/dummy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/genrtc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ide-scsi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/agp/intel-mch-agp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

  INSTALL lib/libcrc32c.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/natsemi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/s2io.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.7-gentoo-r11; fi

------------------------------------------------

The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.

Then it reports:

Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support.

Then build a kernel with module support enabled.

Tried it without module support

[/url][/code]

----------

## Zepp

I checked loadable module support is built in. doing the emerge module-init-tools now, see if that helps.

EDIT:

So far all seems to be going well it compiled and did make modules_install fine. and modules-update seems to off worked out fine aswell. now hopefully reboot will go perfectly  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Well all went well it seems, but I was hopping I had fixed my problem with usb devices but still can't access cam. Oh well that is another problem.  Thanks for all the help, it is greatly appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## sulu

 *Quote:*   

> but I was hopping I had fixed my problem with usb devices but still can't access cam

 

Well, i had quite a hassle to make my <insertfoulword> USB-Disk functionable. Sometimes i have to switch it off and on so it gets detected. But it works so ....

Do you have lsusb on your system? If not, emerge it. It lists all detected USB-devices on your system. It's rather handy.

Open an extra terminal and do a 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages/
```

so you may monitor your attempts.

Then plug/unplug your camera several times.

Do you see something (messages, errors)?

Maybe there are issues with the type of camera you want to use.

Follow this link and search with the name of your camera and check if the USB-developers mentioned it in their mailing-list.

http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg23196.html

Good luck

Sulu

----------

## Zepp

I am certain it works, because it functions no problem on my other gentoo box :S So I think I just messed something up switching kernels at some point, disabled something or wahtever, cause it also used to work on my very first kernel  :Razz: .

and nothing shows up in /var/log/messages when i plug it in :S guess it isn't detecting it for some reason :S

----------

## Zepp

Oh I got my camera problem fixed. I needed ohci support i believe and i had uhci checked instead.

----------

